# to much time sitting around



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Equals too many pictures...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Never too many pictures, Donna. Hope you're better soon!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You're so good at the close up thing! Lovely  I suspect Ozzy has a very knowing stare.....he's taken over from Willow, who has suddenly assumed innocence now she's middle poo!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that first one of Willow Poo pics are great


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ozzie is turning into a stunner! What a handsome young man he is!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My favorite is the last one. I love them all mashed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pictures as usual! All three are beautiful


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - and aren't they good at heat treating your leg 
What is the prognosis with your leg? It must be awful.
I tore a ligament, when Lizzie was a baby, doing agility with my JR (just ran around a corner on the course and there was an audible POP and I was in agony  ). It was grim - but I found that her baby buggy made an excellent zimmer frame. That and the massive pain killer pills the doc gave me meant I was sort of mobile, but I had to have physio and it took time and I still have a dip in the back of my calf 10 years later.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The doctor can't see me till Monday. I've gotten myself up and walking (very slow and stiff) but I can't leave the house, too much ice. It is very painful. Haven't felt pain like this since my ten pound baby  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ow! 10lbs.... Don't want to even think about that...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

10 pounds! Sweet mother of God, my uterus just flipped over in comisseration!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes my Dillon was 10 pounds nine oz 23 inches long. Natural birth. Now you know why I only have two children. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh that's enough to put me off completely!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't be silly Ruth, take full advantage of Jennys expertise and you won't feel a thing. That is the way to go!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes my Dillon was 10 pounds nine oz 23 inches long. Natural birth. Now you know why I only have two children.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


You may as well round that up Donna to 11lbs!!! Wow mine was only 8llb 8oz - but if I post a pic of my belly 8 weeks before birth you would NOT believe it ....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy in the belly!! 
I was a whopper!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon Donna. I had a client who tore a ligaments round his knee. Bowen straightened his leg, lengthen his hamstrings and relieved his lower back pain. You should try it. Love the photos.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Get well soon Donna. I had a client who tore a ligaments round his knee. Bowen straightened his leg, lengthen his hamstrings and relieved his lower back pain. You should try it. Love the photos.


What's bowen?
Lol Tracey you must be tiny. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> What's bowen?
> Lol Tracey you must be tiny.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Tiny??? Far from it! 5ft 3" and HUGE!! Lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tracey, I think you were hiding a spacehopper up your top! Donna - ouch! Then and now, and great pictures.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My two were tiny in comparison, 7.6 and 7.8 and I could balance a glass of water on my bump like a tray!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My two were tiny in comparison, 7.6 and 7.8 and I could balance a glass of water on my bump like a tray!


I could balance a tray on mine with a round of pints!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Billy in the belly!!
> I was a whopper!! X


Wow looks like there was 2 Billy's in there



Tinman said:


> I could balance a tray on mine with a round of pints!!


:laugh: I bet you were good at hosting parties ha!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> What's bowen?
> Lol Tracey you must be tiny.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Bowen is a hands on very gentle holistic therapy that considers the whole body and doesn't target one particular area. If you damaged your ligaments sometime ago, chances are you limped for a long time. This means you probably now have a pelvic imbalance, which can impact on both your lower and upper body, putting undue stress on various areas, making you more prone to injury. Bowen gently indicates to the body the problem area and your body then rebalances itself. It's a catalyst to healing. Personally I thin the whole world would benefit from a few sessions of Bowen. It is the most relaxing, energising experience I've ever had. Utterly wonderful and very effective on an emotional, physical and organic level. Go get some Donna. Then tell me what you felt and what you think.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow looks like there was 2 Billy's in there
> 
> 
> :laugh: I bet you were good at hosting parties ha!


Haha the best! But no more womb parties !


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL Tracey! It looks as if you swallowed a pumpkin whole - taking the whole enjoying Halloween thing to a new level 
I was mammoth and definitely have no pictures of me pregnant - I hated every moment of it.... good job I wanted children so much, or I would have been straight off Beachy Head. Mine were 9lb2ox, 8lb10 and 8lb7. Just as well they got smaller


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow those are some hefty babies!


----------

